# Heater suction cups



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

My Eheim heater suction cups refuse to stay attached to the glass. I've cleaned the suction cups, put vegetable oil on them and cleaned the glass. Still the suction cups won't adhere to the glass. GRRR... Is there a trick to this? It's making me crazy!


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Once they go flat they are garbage. 

I recommend the Marineland Visi-therm suction cups. They stay soft and flexible for a very long time. I bought mine at Big Al's in Mississauga for $5.99 a pair. 
--
Paul


----------



## Jesurex (Oct 6, 2011)

try putting them in water and put it in the microwave for 10 seconds.

I assume the suction cups are super duper stiff now?


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

I use the MagClips for heaters, canister filter intake tubes and returns.
They cost a lot compared to regular suction cups, but they are permanenet,
and have a variety of clip sizes to hold anything


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for everyone's input? I'd love to try the mag clips...any idea who sells them?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I got mag clips from somewhere and I used them on the spray bar of a canister filter and they work great, good strong magnets. Well worth it if in the budget.


----------



## VPM3 (Aug 9, 2012)

I use these and love them. I bought them here: http://aquariumsupplies.ca/

Dont buy them at BA they are expensive there. Be careful when threading in the clips they are only plastic.



zenins said:


> I use the MagClips for heaters, canister filter intake tubes and returns.
> They cost a lot compared to regular suction cups, but they are permanenet,
> and have a variety of clip sizes to hold anything


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Norman said:


> Thanks for everyone's input? I'd love to try the mag clips...any idea who sells them?


Big Al's and all the Canadian Online Retailers carry them.

Keep in mind that one package of Mag Clips is equivalent to only one suction cup. I use them for all my canister intake tubes and find them OK however my fish knock them off every once and a while.
--
Paul


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I use suction cups from the dollar store. Find one that will fit in the bracket and away you go.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your suggestions! Going to search for some mag clips this weekend hopefully Big Al's will have some... I'm much too impatient to shop online...


----------

